# "The Florida Smoke Out"



## flagriller (Oct 3, 2007)

Is getting very close!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 And we have it almost all put together
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









                                 Jim


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto


----------

